# Kinematic Linkages



## mannyhappyPE (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anybody have / know where to find a concise set of formulas for linkage type problems?

Looking specifically for already derived equations for the simpler type problems like dual slider, and slider crank where angle / velocity / acceleration of links can be determined quickly.

The internet yields many research papers with derivations upon derivations. Need a concise down and dirty formula sheet.

Any help would be immensely appreciated,

Manny


----------



## mannyhappyPE (Oct 10, 2012)

I had a lapse in memory, just found it....MERM 55-13....though it still requires some math to get it going.

If there is a moderator around, please feel free to kill this thread.


----------

